
DynDNS Finally Absorbed by Oracle? - F00Fbug
https://blogs.oracle.com/cloud-platform/dyn-upgrade-and-integration-with-oracle-cloud-infrastructure
======
LinuxBender
We moved our DNS from Dyn as soon as there was discussion of Oracle buying it.
It's too bad really, Dyn was a decent provider. Maybe Oracle will let them
continue to run on their own for a while. I can imagine them rebranding the
DynDNS service at some point and offering different subscription fees.

------
F00Fbug
I'm submitting this for completely selfish reasons!

I've been a DynDNS user since 2012 and maybe earlier.

No offense to Oracle, but I'd rather not continue my dynamic DNS services with
them. What's everyone else using?

Is it worth hosting my own? I have a VPS for web hosting, etc, and could put
something there.

~~~
wheeliegeek
I moved from Dyn to cloudflare and have been really happy with the change.
Cloudflares interface is much better, every time I wanted to add a record in
Dyn I had to hunt around to figure out what service i was using and which
admin interface to use.

The only issue Ive had with Cloudflare was that some of my records had the CDN
setting enabled accidentally (orange cloud icon) which broke my reverse
proxies. Once I figured out what the issue was it was a quick fix to disable
on all domains.

